# New car prep - were you happy?



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

After having spent the last 3 days on yet another brand spanking new car with dealer inflicted defects, it got me wondering about all you guys on here that have bought cars brand new from the dealership.

Have you insisted on them not touching the car? Did you just let them do what they like and hope for the best? were you pleasantly surprised or more than likely un-impressed?

What dealership did you get it from and what was the car? There's a definite trend up here with the worst offenders so i'm just curious really


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have just purchased my new car and decided to let the dealer get on with it, the car is swirled to hell now though, even my mum noticed them :doublesho, but they can be taken out.

Overall the prep was crap, car was dirty when I picked it up.

This was from a Renault dealership in Cornwall.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Didn't say anything to them, they didn't do anything to it. Was left with brake dust on and dirt up the sides of the car.


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

How about instructed them not to prep, but they prepped it anyway?

I instructed them not to clean the Volvo, they said they HAD to or they were eligible to be fined. They did a crap job, marks on both front leather seats...on a car that had 7 miles on it! Left over wax / polish on several panels, not even hoovered out. 

POOR.


----------



## chip20 (Mar 9, 2008)

My mate bought a new Focus ST and asked for it not to be valeted so that I could do it for him.He was told it was dealer policy that they cleaned it to check for any scratches! When he picked it up he had a look round it and it was a mess so he told the salesman and all he could say was he knew it was a crap job but could do nothing about it!!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the reason i got into detailing was buying this car, so i didnt know better when i got the car 2 1/2 years ago. they did ok i think


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

GaryST220 said:


> How about instructed them not to prep, but they prepped it anyway?
> 
> I instructed them not to clean the Volvo, they said they HAD to or they were eligible to be fined. They did a crap job, marks on both front leather seats...on a car that had 7 miles on it! Left over wax / polish on several panels, not even hoovered out.
> 
> POOR.


Balls! I was meant to put that option in! lol..


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought a suzuki swift from from main dealer in narborough. to be honest it was ok. the paintwork could have looked a lot better. i remember it being very flat not much shine to it but i was then not 'into detailing' so it didnt really bother me, plus i had the car supagarded :wall:

however i remember picking up my dads e-class from the mercedes dealer in leicester back in jan 2002 and that car was gleaming. but since then they have gone downhill and when he changed it in july this year i had to send the car back to the valeting bay 3 times so that they cleaned it properly. :wall:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Never had a new car myself, but done plenty after the dealers have had their go at it, and it always seems to be the German premium brands that are the worst offenders for crap prep.


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

I asked my Volvo dealer not to go near the car with a polisher (or I would reject it) and just to wash it (so I could see any problems when I picked it up) and it was fine, luckily not a swirl on the car, the only problem I had when picking it up was the tyres, they put about an inch of dressing on, but 5 minutes with APC and a brush and I was very satisfied with the condition of the paint and interior.


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

Mate of mine bout a new car i told him id give it a good going over he thought i was being stupid but when i did he couldent believe the difference. I was even suprised what a clay and coat of srp and colly looks one hell of a lot better.

Make me wonder what they do in a dealership when I can get it looking a lot better in a couple of hours.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

My A3 was direct from Audi and there was enough hassle deaing with them to get the car (price changes, wrong spec, etc) so by the end of it i couldn't be arsed wasting my breath asking for it not to be touched as i know the message would never get through.

It wasn't great but compared to some of the horror stories i've seen on here i think i got off lightly!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

My Saab came new from the dealership and it was pretty impressive - but the sales manager knew a bit about detailing himself. It was right at the start of my detailing journey so I'm not going to say it was perfect, as I didnt know about 'perfect' then, but no holograms, no significant swirling and no other defects.


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

Our new Clio came from Camden in Northampton. I told the guy not to put any effort in preping it, just make sure it wasnt scratched, because it was going to be done by myself (and a friend). When we collected it, there weren't any scratches and only a couple of very, very light swirl marks that came out when it was lime primed. Other than that, the paint had a slightly funny reflection, it looked like something like QD was sprayed on and just left. I was expecting it to be much worse than it was, so I suppose I was happy with what they did


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

It's all about margins...

They aint going to spend £400 on a full paint correction when 99% of the clients would not even notice and probably not even care...Then they would probably stick it through the swirlomatic or the local Kosovan hand wash the minute it gets dirty...

I dare say you are seeing more business up your end of the world Clark, because Aberdeen is not exactly a huge place, polished bliss offer an excellent service so your word of mouth advertising will be through the roof.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Back when I bought my Megane (beginning of 2006) I wasn't into detailing as such but I made sure it only ever was washed with Meguiars and was polished and waxed fairly regularly. 

When I got the car it was pretty flawless to be honest, the car had almost 0 on the clock, interior was as it should be and a its always been swirl free even though I haven't specifically treated the car for swirl marks. 

I bought the car through a broker so whether the dealership takes extra care because the broker would buy a high number of cars migh explain it.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

You're asking the wrong people  You're asking a bunch of perfectionists if a bunch of none perfectionists did a good job :lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

thebigsham said:


> Make me wonder what they do in a dealership when I can get it looking a lot better in a couple of hours.


thats the problem - they dont get a couple of hours on it


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Dealer instructed not to prep, but went ahead anyway, and made a bloody good job to my surprise!!!!!!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

The last new car i bought was a VTS Saxo in 2001 from Autoworld Citroen in Chesterfield, and TBH it was pretty much immaculate.

Over the years my dad has had plenty of new cars including Fords, Vauxhalls, Nissans, Renaults, Hondas and again they have been well prepped. Some bought privately and some company cars through lease hire.

Although the Civic is the only car he's bought post me joining DW and i did notice some very, very fine swirl marks in the paint. That car was bought from Gordon Lamb Honda in Chesterfield.

Listening to and seeing some of the horror storys on here i think we've been lucky.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

We asked Citroen not to do anything to our brand new C2 VTS... and it was handed over with an inch of transport wax all over it (so bad I could hardly see out the windows lol!), and only one tiny little scratch. How can a low end brand dealership outshine the big boys by miles?! Result!


----------



## IanST (Mar 21, 2007)

I purchased a brand new Focus ST from Platts in Marlow in Oct.06 just as I was getting into detailing. I didn't give them any instructions but was pleasantly surprised to see the car immaculate and no swirl marks anywhere. However, once home I clayed the car and couldn't believe the amount bonded crap that came off. I assumed this was collected as the car was transported from the factory in Germany to the UK.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> We asked Citroen not to do anything to our brand new C2 VTS... and it was handed over with an inch of transport wax all over it (so bad I could hardly see out the windows lol!), and only one tiny little scratch. How can a low end brand dealership outshine the big boys by miles?! Result!


I agree. I have to say i was pleasantly surprised by Citroen's customer service.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

another option for the poll could have been would you have been happy with the dealer results pre joining DW??

on the whole the time given in busy dealers to prepe a car is minimal so you have to expect it to be anything but Perfect!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

A new Honda Accord(2005) had been polished by a ''professional''....The result was a lot of holograms on that soft CC....BTW the car was black....


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Partners Mum & Dad picked up new car from Kia (black 4x4) and its covered in swirls and both rear side panels have scratches.

I looked at it 30mins after they collected it.

Even if I wasnt on DW I would of had a ***** about the condition.

Cant comment on interior as kids had been collected from school so............


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

We went to pick up a new Mazda last Sept and quickly realised it had been repaired and painted on the whole N/S by the dealer after they had damaged it Jokers even left full traces of G3 dust in all the N/S door shuts etc as a clue to what had been done.
Great thing is they weren't going to tell us, bear in mind this was brand new, so a few swirls is nothing compared to what they are prepared to pass off to unsuspecting customers.
IMO the general public seems to accept this low level of quality now, more fool them, won't stop me getting what I've paid for and creating hell though

BTW, I went mad at them and Mazda and we got the car replaced plus costs and a good payout of compo, it don't pay to try and cheat me.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

I told my dealer, don't even bother prepping it...I'll take care of it myself.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I told my dealer not to touch it and it had the white plastic still on it when I went to pick it up.


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

My mum has just ordered a brand new Golf. Told her to tell VW not to do any prep on it. We'll wait and see how bad it is....


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

in my opinion :

German dealerships from my experience are the worst offenders - they dnt need to worry about customer service as much, 90% of their clients will still renew their A4/3 series in 3 years time at the most anyway.

The smaller brands - french for example want and need to satisfy customers because repeat purchasing is less

As for me, i will never buy a new car - point blank refuse to throw money down the drain


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

2 New cars and a secondhand Mondeo from Macrae & Dick in Elgin and while not a stunning result the cars were acceptable and certainly not damaged or scratched.
As for the BM from Dundee well you've seen it Clark, not pretty, RDS,s holograms and swirl city.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

never bought a new car before,but having worked in the car dealers valeting for them,i would never let them touch a car if i was buying new


----------



## AlfaCharlie (Nov 27, 2007)

Two new ford fiesta's prep was ok, three new MG's prep was very good. The last one was a black ZS 180 which got hit on the rear bumper by flying debri on a very windy day before I collected it. They were totally upfront about it and the repair was spot on. Shame they didn't keep going, it's a Citroen dealership now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Kastner Volvo did as instructed, didnt even get touched, turned up with bags over the seats, paper on the floor, covers on the headlights and badges etc.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

TBH I was surprised at the prep from the dealership I picked the m3 up at, twas pretty good.

But then I wasn't looking at it under halogens. Think it may need a little correction.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Clark said:


> After having spent the last 3 days on yet another brand spanking new car with dealer inflicted defects, it got me wondering about all you guys on here that have bought cars brand new from the dealership.
> 
> Have you insisted on them not touching the car? Did you just let them do what they like and hope for the best? were you pleasantly surprised or more than likely un-impressed?
> 
> What dealership did you get it from and what was the car? There's a definite trend up here with the worst offenders so i'm just curious really


I'm thinking a Porsche 

John


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Fiat did a good job of my car, it was spotless and the paint has very little scratches, and no swirls!


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

After a Vauxhall dealer prep all the window tints needed to be replaced at their expense as they were all scratched beyond belief. 
Paint was fair. 
Interior trim plastics in gloss black had product residue left all over them from not being buffed off. 
Boot was scratched after being DE-badged. I asked for it to be corrected and was told, It would only come back worse and was given a bottle of fine cut compound from the body shop and a microfiber!

All in all a thumbs down. A stern no valet request on it's service.


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

John-R- said:


> I'm thinking a Porsche
> 
> John


My money would be on an Audi.


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Stratstone Manchester murdered my Saab con after i pointed out a few minor spot's, (wasn't aware of this site prior) End result, was 3.5 k refund for swirls.

Was mighty Pee'd at the time, but now my skill level is increasing, looks like quite a good pay out for a paint correction job.

Rob


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Bought a Milano Red Civic from Phoenix Honda stirling. The car was heavily swirled and had serious water spots. I took it back and it was polished by hand I suspect and not as bad for a week or so ( as in still really bad). In fact I joined DW as a result of this car as never in my life have i owned a car with such crap paint. A long winded fight with Honda UK ended in :wall::wall::wall: regards stone chipping.

This forum has been a great help to me so in turn please take my advice and think twice about buying a new shape Honda Civic unless its silver/grey met (from Civinfo.com those two colours seem unaffected ), if you are in any way car proud.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

when i got my fiesta a couple of years ago, before i found DW i got them 'vaket' it before i picked it up. it was dirtier on the outside and inside when i picked it up than when i firsted viewed it. and i needed a new windscreen as someone had scratched it with the wipers. not happy, when i finish paying it off and look for another one (another fiesta hopefully), they will be told to leave it well alone.:thumb:


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

My 2008 Mini was in a shocking state when I picke it up. Swirled and loads of water spots.
Lived with it up to yesterday when Tony from Autoshine detailed it. Now feels like a new car, 4 and half months on after I bought it!


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

told the dealer not to touch mine,

gleamingkleen did a amazing job though


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Picked up my focus st in 2005 and told the dealer not to clean it. he cleaned it and swirled the hell out of it so the car got rejected and another ordered.


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am looking at possibly buying a brand new leon cupra this year, but am in 2 minds about asking them to not touch the car. If it came to the worst and there were probs i.e. swirls i could always take it to Clark as he is 10 mins from my house. lol

But i am also toying with the idea of buying a honda s2000 with a loan instead (works out the same monthly costs over 3 years) and doing a nice g220 on one of them and keeping it nice is another option, but dealer wise i would hope they didn't destroy the paint, anyone know if seat in Aberdeen isn't bad a t pre delivery prep?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Rick_1138 said:


> I am looking at possibly buying a brand new leon cupra this year, but am in 2 minds about asking them to not touch the car. If it came to the worst and there were probs i.e. swirls i could always take it to Clark as he is 10 mins from my house. lol
> 
> But i am also toying with the idea of buying a honda s2000 with a loan instead (works out the same monthly costs over 3 years) and doing a nice g220 on one of them and keeping it nice is another option, *but dealer wise i would hope they didn't destroy the paint, anyone know if seat in Aberdeen isn't bad a t pre delivery prep?*


just tell them not to touch it


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

I ask my dealer not to prep when it goes for service. They did think it odd untill i pointed out the swirls on the showroom s2000!

The service manager who brought my car back from the service bay did say he understood looking at it.

I only buy 1 make of car, from 1 dealer because of the level of service i get and said manufacurers cars are reliable.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

petenaud said:


> I ask my dealer not to prep when it goes for service. They did think it odd untill i pointed out the swirls on the showroom s2000!
> 
> The service manager who brought my car back from the service bay did say he understood looking at it.
> 
> I only buy 1 make of car, from 1 dealer because of the level of service i get and said manufacurers cars are reliable.


thats what i would do, but i don't have my car serviced at a dealer


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

JKC BMW prep'd my 1 series before collection and they did an absolutely fantastic job, the car was really clean and shiney when we picked it up.. here's a picture from when i picked it up


















Crap pics but you get the idea


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

PWOOD said:


> Bought a Milano Red Civic from Phoenix Honda stirling. This forum has been a great help to me so in turn please take my advice and think twice about buying a new shape Honda Civic unless its silver/grey met (from Civinfo.com those two colours seem unaffected ), if you are in any way car proud.


I know Honda paint is soft but 99.9% of joe public dont care, and tbh nor do i.

I dont buy hondas for the paint quality. True, if they had bmw paint then they would be perfect.

The car starts / runs / stops, and things dont fall off.


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> thats what i would do, but i don't have my car serviced at a dealer


I do on one car because when i bought it they gave me mot,s free for life and a very very good deal on 3 years servicing.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

petenaud said:


> I do on one car because when i bought it they gave me mot,s free for life and a very very good deal on 3 years servicing.


thats a great deal, but i won't have mine serviced by a dealer unless i had free servicing like you have - they charge stupid amounts for parts and labour


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> thats a great deal, but i won't have mine serviced by a dealer unless i had free servicing like you have - they charge stupid amounts for parts and labour


Mine did charge me £3.50 + vat for a gen honda touch up pen.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

petenaud said:


> Mine did charge me £3.50 + vat for a gen honda touch up pen.


:lol:
alot of dealers in my area are charging over £80 per hour labour:wall: have my car serviced for $40 per hour labour at one of customers from work, get the parts from work too


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

FlyingfocRS said:


> My money would be on an Audi.


I know somebody that just got a Porsche and it spent 3 days at PB getting "fixed" 

John


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've just written to the dealership telling them they can prepare my brand new car, but if I find any swirls on it then I will either reject it or ask them to remove the swirls by a professional detailer at their expense.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

why not just tell them not to touch it, saves any hassle then...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> why not just tell them not to touch it, saves any hassle then...


I thought that. The letter will prob cause an akward situation.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

After my recent experience with a dealer then do it in writing, then there can be no issues! Having bought 6 cars from a local dealer, they have now gone back on some parts of my deal with them as I deal with people, and they have had a staff reshuffle so they have changed the deal, so get everything in writing! YOu done the right thing, and when I collect mine later this week it is not being valeted by monkeys getting paid £8 per car.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

recently bought a new BMW 5 series and a friend bought a Fiesta. Both dealerships told not to prep, neither did. Both were curious as to why and when I explained understood totally. Even directed the Ford dealer to the polished bliss website for guides on cleaning cars! lol


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

petenaud said:


> I know Honda paint is soft but 99.9% of joe public dont care, and tbh nor do i.
> 
> I dont buy hondas for the paint quality. True, if they had bmw paint then they would be perfect.
> 
> The car starts / runs / stops, and things dont fall off.


If only BMW paint was perfect........far from it.

Brand new last March got it with bad orange peel on both front doors.

Scratches on the near side front wing, with swirls and lots of polish residue everywhere.

Not to mention different paint readings from 130 microns to 85.

Even the service side I feel is not great I was told that the rattles from my door they would not pay for anymore attempts to sort out.....they even said "you did not buy the car from here did you".

They like others are trying to save money with far cheaper components etc.

Last time I buy new.

Even the dash had polish residue :doublesho


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Do new Golfs come with a free spade to dig up 18 year old threads?


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Told Stratstones not to prep the Evoque as Scott from Beau technique did it, they still wheeled it in the showroom the next morning and wiped the fecker down with sandpaper.


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

I recall being at a local car Dealer (No names mentioned) was looking at 4x4's as dad was looking for a change. There was a black Mitsubishi Outlander in black, looking at the body work in sertain angles in the sun there was lots of holograms in paint work due to a poor machine polishing job done.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Bought the wife a new Fiat 500 and let them prep it and it was fine to tell you the truth, not a mark on it, no swirls or residue anywhere!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

im due a new car in june and im stuck as to weither let them valet the car or not (ive no way to machine polish) so it would be all done by hand .. what advice do u guys give?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I insisted the dealer not do anything more than de-sticker and de-wax it. Still found a scratch on the drivers B pillar and compression scratch where they took the mats etc... Out of the boot and caught something when they slammed it shut. But hey, what's done is done.


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

I rejected an Audi once mainly for other reasons but the prep was awful, water marks, not dried probably, dried on dirty water and generally a poor finish. I've had a detailing sabbatical to a degree, but firmly back on it, as a hobby, I have a new car coming in a month or so and it's playing on my mind how it will be presented, that said I bought a car from them last year and don't recall being shocked but equally wasn't so particular as I am know.

I will drop them a note explaining my expectation of the quality of finish, will try and get a chat with the valeter to see the process or make myself part of the process.

My wife's car was clean but it is in a bad place swirl wise and this has been fixed now, but contaminated body work very rough feeling


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well we bought both of our Twingos new from Renault Croydon, I know them relatively well and they are generally a nice bunch. 

Anyway, we let the dealership prep them as normal as I wanted to be be able to inspect them thoroughly for any repair worthy defects. 

When we collected the cars they were both really clean and I really couldn't spot any swirls at all. Was very impressed.

Also in the same dealers looking at s new Duster in the showroom, was in dark blue under spot lights and again not swirled at all.


----------

